# WHERE TO BUY



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I looked through all the old postings and did not find any reference as to where to get FGMO. Is this something that I can pick up at the grocery store?
If I need to order, I would like to get on with it, I found the fogger at Lowe's for $59.95. Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi BE.
Try Walmart (for small quantities)
Try STE Oil (listed somewhere in BB) or Penreco Oil Co, for larger volumes.
Good luck.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi,
I went to the STE site and found three types of Crystal Oil, 70, 200, and 350.
There was also a soy oil. Is one of these recomended over the others? Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Juandefuca (Mar 16, 2000)

Bill
Crystal 70 is the one to use . Do not be attempted to use anything else , other than "Drakeol 35 " from another manufacturer .
Happy fogging 
JDF


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks, Juan!


----------



## beekeeper28 (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey all, I went to Wal-MArt this weekend and the only Mineral oil they had was in the pharmacy and it had Vitamen E added as a stabilizer. How does this affect the treatments? I did not buy any.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The vitamin E or another tocopheryl is not a problem. There are really on two kinds of Mineral oil at your typical drug and department stores. One is the "laxative" kind, the other is "baby oil" kind. The "baby oil" kind has fragrance. This is not acceptable and should no be used. The "laxative" kind has no fragrance, but does sometimes have a "stabilizer" in it. Why, I'm not sure, because mineral oil is pretty inert and stable stuff, but if it says it has vitamin E or some other kind of tocopheryl added as a stabilizer that's fine.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
As Mike says, food grade mineral oil is stable. It does not ned stabilizers. Vitamin E as such will not have any bad effect on FGMO. However, I suspect that you may end up paying higher prices for the added "stuff."
Beware.
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## beekeeper28 (Nov 27, 2002)

OK, That is what I wanted to know. It was U.S.P. grade which mean it is approved for use in prescriptions. They only additive is the Vitamin E as a stablizer. As to the cost the quart size was around $5.00. To order 1 gal from STE it was $9.95 plus $22.00 for shiping. 
Thanks for the quick answer. I could have fogged this weekend, but the weatehr has changed again and temps are rapidly dropping. Should I fog even win I don't see signs of mites?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

IMHO

The only evidence that you DON'T have varroa mites is if you test to see if you DO have mites. There are few different ones, but this one kills the least bees: http://entomology.unl.edu/beekpg/tidings/btid2000/btdjan00.htm#Article2 

If you actually test for them and don't find them, maybe you can figure you don't have them. Otherwise you don't know.

Also FGMO is good for Tracheal mites and you won't see them.

I have just gotten my fogger and have not used it yet, but I plan to fog all of my hives regularly until I get some on 4.9mm cells then I plan to fog all but a couple of hives so I can see how they fair on small cells without the FGMO. That way I won't be risking all of my hives.

I think the wise approach is to always monitor the mites, whatever method of control you choose, even if you are treating them, otherwise the mites will sneak up on you and you won't realize there is a problem with the mites or with your control method until your bees are decimated.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello friends.
Look around for major distriutor outlets. I know that Penreco Oil has them all over the country. We want to try to keep FGMO cost-effective!
Very good Question!!!!!!
I have posted a reply to this question before (or perhaps it may have been elsewhere). 
We go to the Doctor's office to get inmunization shots or take pils of different kinds so that we do not get sick. Prophylaxis is the best most effective measure to stay healthy. Why not do the ssame for our bees? Definitely do fog even if you do not see mites. Generally, one starts to see mites riding the bees after one has large populations of mites. If you fog often (remember, once a week is best) you will knock off the female mites before they go down to lay their eggs. By fogging you will be applying that small film of oil on the surface of the bees and make those rascal mites slip and take a dive for the floor board. If on top of the fog you have stick traps on the floor boards you are bees are going to be happy campers and produce a lot of honey for you.


----------



## beekeeper28 (Nov 27, 2002)

Good News in my search for the most cheepest source of FGMO. I found the small stuff at Wal-Mart USP grade. I searched for the main use of FGMO it is primarly used in meat processing to lubricate saws and such. So I looked for a local food/meat processing supplier and guess what???? Sucess (1) gallon for $10.50 or (4) gallons for $9.50 each. Check for these suppliers in your area and you might find a source close to home!!! And to answer their inquisitive minds as to my uses - I simply told them that I need something in my hive operations that would not contaminate the honey. They were quite willing to sell me FGMO.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You need to make sure it is the right viscosity of FGMO. If it's too light or too heavy it will not work correctly.


----------



## HNY BEEZ (Feb 4, 2003)

I HAVE BEEN READING ABOUT FGMO FOR A FEW MONTHS NOW AND HAVE DECIDED TO USE FOGER IN UPCOMEING SEASON.I HAVE SOURCED SOME FGMO AT MY LOCAL FARM SUPPLY STORE. THE FOLLOWING IS THE INFO I HAVE RECIVED ON THIS MINERAL OIL.IF ANY ONE CAN CONFIRM THAT THIS IS A USEABLE PRODUCT PLEASE REPLY . THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. NAME:[FEED] GRADE TECHNICAL WHITE MINERAL OIL.HEAVY VISCOSITY CST AT 40 DEG.C-14.78 DISCRIPTION:MINERAL OIL FOR ANIMAL FEEDS CLASS FDA CFR 573.680 REG.# 990175 DISTRIBUTER :SWIMCO CANADA INC

------------------
PETER


----------



## DanielVasicek (Feb 4, 2003)

FGMO is available from meat packing suppliers sold as a lubricant for meat cutting and grinding equipment. For example, it is available at Road Runner Distribution Co. 918-622.2066, 4432 S. 70th E. Ave. Tulsa, OK, USA. One gallon costs $10.50 plus tax. Four gallons costs $38 plus tax ($41.01 total in Tulsa). 55 gallon drums are cheaper.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi folks.
This is a good suggestion. I do not remember when but I have suggested before that bee clubs may want to pool their resources/orders and buy FGMO by the drum. Save lots of money and that way you will have enought to go around for all of you.
Best regards.
Dr. R.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dr Rodriguez says USP White Mineal Oil of 0.80 - 0.86 density is correct. The oil you refer to is much heavier.

His response on this is on the "fogger" topic.

[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited February 04, 2003).]


----------



## Juandefuca (Mar 16, 2000)

Hi Folks 
Hold your horses !!!
Do not go overboard with using just any food grade mineral oil , unless you establish the proper viscosity value !!!!
If you go to the manufactures websites and research the pertinent data , you will find that there are several lubricants consisting of FGMO , BUT not NECCESSARILY the one recommended ! The same applies what you find on the shelves in Drug stores for medicinal puposes ! 
There is , to my knowledge , ( By an Oil producer ) One drug company using the right viscosity in their product with their brand name , but regrettible this info got lost in my vast scraps of notes .
But to be on the cautious side , do not be attempted to use anything else but the proper viscosity .
The validity as a lubricant for machinery , also being food grade does not mean it has the right viscosity. 
Now , if anyone has the notion that I am in the business of selling particular brands , you are priviledged to BELIEVE but the bottomline is not to BELIEVE in anything but to KNOW. 
There are two manufactures and you can take your pick 
STE or Penreco . Penreco sells drakeol 35 and STE sells crystal 70 for our use . I am not a member of their sales staff nor do I own stocks in either company.
But if you find the right stuff , you are finacially ahead buying from the sources you mentioned 
Happy fogging
JDF


----------

